# Newly diagnosed and confused



## ras1814 (Oct 10, 2003)

Hello! I had my first upper endoscopy yesterday and the doctor said I have Acid Reflux. Then he said there were 2 different areas that he did a biopsy on. I'm confused I am having stomach problems not heartburn. I mean I get heartburn every so often, but my real problem is all this diarrhea I have all the time and the stomach cramping. I'm also worried about the fact that he did a biopsy. Does this mean I could have cancer??? I'm so confused and more worried now than ever before. Is there anyone that has gone through something like this that could help me to understand what is going on?Amy


----------



## lauriejohnson (Jan 21, 2001)

Hi!I just saw a GI yesterday for heartburn, and he is going to do an endoscopy in two weeks to check things out. The way he explained it, if there is no inflamation, etc., just signs of a hiatal hernia or a loose stomach valve, he will just have a look. If there is inflamation, he will take a biopsy. That is the normal procedure for anything...if something looks inflamed or abnormal, check it out. It doesn't mean you likely have cancer. Better safe than sorry, but I wouldn't be worrying about it. Good luck!


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

My pattern was eat, have cramping, have several explosions of d. Heartburn was ocassional. Eventually it accompanied the eating every time. Particularly difficult food would bring on midnight reflux. Then it became full-time and the reflux more frequent.It seems to be related to the rest of this mess, although I don't know if anyone has found why. At first I was very worried about colon cancer; but that faded as the time dragged on. I am sure you will end up with the same (non)diagnosis as the rest of us. There are a multitude of treatments available. Most people end up on meds, some use diet, I use a supplement. I suspect we choose the approach that suits our beliefs about health and the medical system.Good luck with this.


----------



## ras1814 (Oct 10, 2003)

Yes I am very worried about colon cancer as well. My diarrhea is uncontrollable sometimes, mostly when I drink alcohol. I have a colonoscopy on Monday so I'm worried about that as well. All this worrying is not making anyting easier


----------



## mom2byz (Nov 2, 2003)

overitnow, would you share the nature of the supplement you use and where it is available? i am trying to overcome these issues without drugs and am interested in non-drug therapies that have worked for others.


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Mom2byz,Check the posting further down in this forum.I asked overitnow about supplements and he already answered under this thread:To Overitnow: What are flavinoids?Hope this is of some help.Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

When I had my endoscopy, the doctor took two biopsy specimens - one to check for celiac disease and the other to check for Barrett's Esophagus. I think this is pretty routine if you've had weight loss, diarrhea and heartburn problems. Don't worry too much about it ahead of time!


----------

